# Eyeball plant (based on Ghoulie friday)



## samhayne (Jul 3, 2008)

Here a eyeball plant to add to my 2009 witch kitchen.


















Thanks


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

honestly,i like that more than any other eyeball plant prop,id love to have that in my garden


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

EEWWWWW!!!!!


That's a great piece, sam!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I'm with draik. That's one of the nicest I've seen.


----------



## samhayne (Jul 3, 2008)

Thanks folks, i appreciate it.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

EYE love it!! Great job!


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Ew, that thing makes my eyes water just LOOKING at it! I think that means Great Work!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

very cool
eye see how you did that..LOL


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

That is great looking prop! You did a great job on the eyes! Very nice. Love the blood dripping onto the table too.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

OOoooooo! Cool approach. The blood lining the bottom of the lids is a really nice detail.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Nice job! You really made that project your own, and did it well!


----------



## Demon Dog (Mar 30, 2009)

Very well done! For some reason I can picture this on an end table beside some visitor sitting in the adjacent chair...just staring at them. It'd give anyone the heebie-jeebies.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Gotta love a plant that spills its guts on the table.

Hmmm... this "evil plant" thing is becoming something of a theme for you this year isn't it?


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

Incredible! You guys and this site always amaze me. Nice job!


----------



## samhayne (Jul 3, 2008)

Hi Revenant, This year i wanna do a witch kitchen in my garage. Maybe using the first 6 or 8 feets of it. So i trying to build stuff to fill the shelf and the space. A few plants, some old spells book and maybe some ''stolloween haunted bust - The stolloween version is so great!!!'' I'm currently working on the books.


----------



## samhayne (Jul 3, 2008)

my apologies to GHOUL FRIDAY to have mispell her name in the title. 
Sorry Ghoul!


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

samhayne said:


> my apologies to GHOUL FRIDAY to have mispell her name in the title.
> Sorry Ghoul!


don't worry  It sounded like a cute nickname.


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

This is amazing. What did you use for the part that encases the eyeball? I love the detail on this prop. Very talented you are.


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

Looks like you had that planted next to your Marijuana plants. Hook that thing up with some Visine before the parents get home
Fantastic work!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Make it stop looking at me. 

Great job Sam, that's down right creepy.


----------



## samhayne (Jul 3, 2008)

Funny DJ, I guess i have to hurry up!!! lol

whisper : to encase the eye i use the back of a dollar store sunflower (see link):
http://i322.photobucket.com/albums/nn420/samhayne1975/3.jpg

http://i322.photobucket.com/albums/nn420/samhayne1975/4.jpg

I pop it out, reverse it and cut a hole in it to fit the eyes. then i cover it with the sunflower leaf. The blood was achived by adding red pain while mixing epoxy glue.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

thats so coooool


----------



## Terra (Apr 13, 2009)

*GROSS!*

I love it!


----------



## halloweengoddessrn (Feb 14, 2007)

Im so making a huge one of these! Great Idea!


----------



## octoberist (Apr 3, 2007)

I am a big fan of this prop's unexpected and wonderfully unnecessary gore.


----------



## Don Givens (Dec 2, 2008)

Good job. Very cool.


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Very well done!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Nice one Sam!


----------



## ghubertu (Apr 10, 2009)

I need one for my office, to threaten patients... ok maybe not, but still want one for the house.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

That plant is disturbing. :zombie:


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

So gross, yet so cool LOL Nice job


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Plants are popular these days, I really like this one!!


----------

